# Idaho Wolves



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

It's about time. You better believe I will be up there with tag in hand. The season won't last long with how many wolves are running around

Wolf season anticipated for fall

Federal delisting opens door for hunting

----------------------

By EXPRESS STAFF
Express Staff Writer

Three Idaho wolves rest in the snow. Photo courtesy Idaho Fish and Game

Idaho hunters will be able to kill between 100 and 300 gray wolves this fall under a plan proposed by the Idaho Department of Fish and Game after Thursday's federal decision to...

----------------------

"*Copyright © 2008 Express Publishing Inc. 
All Rights reserved. Reproduction in whole or in part in any form or medium without express written permission of Express Publishing Inc. is prohibited.*"

[blockquote:1uuxquyf][exclamation:1uuxquyf][/exclamation:1uuxquyf]_Sorry, but I've deleted the rest of the copy-and-paste post. It is illegal to reproduce copyrighted material taken from another source without the owner's permission. It's also against this forum's rules to copy and paste copyrighted material. I don't like getting calls from newspapers and their attorneys over this sort of thing. 

It is entirely permissible and legal, however, to link to material on other Web sites. Here's a link to the Idaho Mountain Express Web site material that I deleted: http://www.mtexpress.com/index2.php?ID=2005119558_

Petersen[/blockquote:1uuxquyf]


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

hockey said:


> You better believe I will be up there with tag in hand.


So you figure your chances are pretty good with 300 tags and half of Idaho's hunters wanting them, eh? :lol:

The LE draws have made optimists out of us all, eh?


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

They are going to be "over the counter" tags and the season will be over when the harvest numbers are reached


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> hockey said:
> 
> 
> > You better believe I will be up there with tag in hand.
> ...


Finn, those wolves have zero fear of man right now. My buddy up there sees wolves EVERY DAY on his way into work. The first day or so of the season shouold be quite productive. I hope they stack those bassturds up like cordwood. :twisted:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm just going by what the article says. "Idaho hunters will be able to kill between 100 and 300 gray wolves this fall..." Common sense, which is present in Idaho even if it's in limited supply, says that Idaho isn't about to let wolves become endangered again. Your chances of getting a tag are very slim.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

The article goes on to say, unlimited # of tags will be available @ $11.50, until harvest is met. All succsessful hunters must report back to the state. Similar to cougar harvests in UT. Once the quotas met, hunts over. Now the question is, does the 11 bucks go for non-res too? :evil:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

just big coyotes to me.... open it up like them nongame critters


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

This will show you how desperate the idaho fish and game are to issue these tags. The original price was 26.50, The low down, or the word on the street is if you get caught shooting a wolf illegally that the warden that catches you, the warden will owe you one cup of coffee, cream and sugar optional, ( they may offer that new macadamia nut chocolate creamer.) No NO No did i just say that out loud,? i really just didnt say it!! Typo typo Typo. disregaurd.  :wink:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Why do I see a scene similar to the movie Jaws when everyone showed up to go shark hunting?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The article goes on to say, unlimited # of tags will be available @ $11.50, until harvest is met. All succsessful hunters must report back to the state. Similar to cougar harvests in UT. Once the quotas met, hunts over. Now the question is, does the 11 bucks go for non-res too?


They could go over the quota if lets say 50 wolves remain to be killed to meet the quota and people kill 75 to 100 wolves the next day. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

